# Camping 3 Estrellas Barcelona ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Has anyone stayed at Camping 3 Estrellas in Barcelona ?

Would it suit someone who wants easy access to the city, clean sanitary facilities and a bit of shade ? 

G


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizzly
We stayed there two years ago I believe. Anyhow it is a good place to visit Barcelona. There is a bus service to town. I do not know the sanitary facilities because we never use them- we us our own. There is shade if you want that . Also the place is a bit noisy rather close to the Barcelona airport runways.
John.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

kleinejohan said:


> Hi Grizzly
> Also the place is a bit noisy rather close to the Barcelona airport runways.
> John.


John, thank you very much. This is the coup de grace as far as we are concerned ! You've saved us from a noisy mistake. 

(Isn't this forum wonderful ! )

G


----------



## 91645 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Grizzly
This site was and probably still is noisy however nothing in comparison with the camping site of Sevilla. At this location the camping is located right at the beginning or if you like at the end of one of the runways. The planes land or start at maybe 100 to 300 meters above you and that is really noisy. Otherwise both cities are interesting.
By the way at Barcelona there are two camping sites next to each other. The other one is even closer to the runways. 
John


----------



## 96027 (Aug 15, 2005)

Hi folks,

regarding staying near Barcelona, don't, what ever you do, make the mistake that we made and stay at Las Fillipinas, I think it was called (it's about a mile or so nearer Barcelona that Tres Estrellas, where we also stayed).

Of all the sites we stayed on while we were away, this one was the worst, by a long way.

I haven't got time at the moment to go into it, but the final straw for us was when we were pelted with stones by kids staying on the site, and all of a sudden no-one who worked there spoke any English - unlike earlier in the day.

It's a horrible site, for a good number of reasons.

Avoid!!

CHris & Jane


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Villanova is a good site to stay on, it has everything you could want, takes camping cheques, it is just south of Barcelona and it has a frequent train service. No problems at all


----------



## sheringham (Mar 24, 2006)

*3 Estrellas. Barcelona*

Hi Grizzly

Returned to this site this time last year having been there the previous autumn.

Good site, quite busy, multi national, large managed beach at rear of site, reasonable grocery store with daily bread if required, cafe/bar and quick food outlet open in evenings, camping cheques, reasonable sanitary services with continual free hot water, bus stop into Barcelona City Centre some 400 metres from site entrance, bus cost last year 2.20 Euros return trip.

There will be planes!!! dependant on the wind direction and runway used planes cross the site either arriving or departing at approx 400 metres altitude at 2 minute intervals during the day. Flights are restricted during the night.

We went for 2 nights and stayed for 8. We spent the days exploring the city so did not really find the aircraft intrusive. Barcelona is a fantastic city and there is so much to see and do.

Enjoy your visit....then go down to Valencia and experience another superb city particularly the Ciudad.


----------

